# Belkin G router not working with Motorola 2210 Modem (AT&T DSL)



## sanasafish (Jun 3, 2009)

I just bought a new Motorola DSL modem (2210-02-1002) for the AT&T DSL service. The modem was working OK when directly connected with computer. Today I connected it with a new Belkin wireless G router and there is no internect connection! The modem has all lights on just as before. I tried CD and mannually input username and password, still not working. 

Please help!


----------



## sanasafish (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I don't know what to say. At&T dsl is just weired. It is working right now because I simply push the reset button... Then I log into router and found out: The connection type is Dynamic which is only used for cable modem. BUT this a dsl modem and this a DSL internet!!! Just simply connect router to dsl modem, don't do anything like input UN and PS, the internect will work as fine as it should be.

I hope anyone can explain why pppoe doesn't need UN and PW now...


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

When you bridge your modem, that's the time you gonna enter the PPP user and pass into your router.


----------



## sanasafish (Jun 3, 2009)

The modem is on PPPOE connection, the router is on Dynamic type. The modem doesn't work under bridge mode, I have tried before...after that the modem crashed...-_-


----------



## sanasafish (Jun 3, 2009)

man22hog, I think I got your point. It is for sure the modem doesn't work on bridge mode because no access to log in! That's why we need a router to dial up the user and pw for the modem. Or let the modem on pppoe and dial by itself, leave the router being stupid on dynamic...

Now I understand why they said only need one smart guy in networking. Thanks.


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

Yeah that's right. It's either the modem or the router who's gonna connect to the DSLAM of your ISP. It can't be both of them connecting at the same time. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to configure the WAN section of the router for PPPoE connections and enter your name/password. Also, make sure the VCI/VPI values are correct, 0/35 if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Scottrose3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, I follow what has being going on here vaguely..haven't quite figured out exactly what johnwill is referring to with regard to VCI/VPI values. I'll get to why I chose THIS particular thread towards the end, so as to prevent any re-hashing what I have and haven't thought of I'll break it down first, sorry to those to hate reading but this has turned into a kinda check list for me too! 

Essentially, here's my issue: My dsl connection sporadically drops on avg. I'd say 20 to 30 times on a normal day lasting anywhere b/t 15-30 seconds sometimes more. This has been going on for the better part of a couple of months now. 

This is my current set up that seems to work best so far (reconnects the fastest):

My tower (Dell Dimension E310 running XP Pro), is hard wired via Ethernet cable (RJ-45) to my Belkin G router, which has another RJ-45 jumping to the modem. The primary port on the router is feeding to the modem. Now, occasionally connection has dropped BEFORE I purchased the wireless router (Belkin G) with my Notebook (Dell Inspiron 1750 running Vista Premium). At the time, the modem (issued from my ISP BELLSOUTH/AT&T a Westell 6100) had the RJ-45 running straight to the back of the Dell Tower. 

I have made sure I've hunted down all my configs and driver updates between my wireless router, notebook, tower, uninstalled, reinstalled, checked the physical connections,as well as called both the ISP and router manufacture tech support and they both say the issue is each other's issue. (Lot's of help NOT! They have no idea.) I've checked my TCP/IP configs (on both computers), switched RJ-45's w/ new cable too. Even setting my router to use Static IP's w/ alternate IP's from the ISP trying to narrow the issue. Nothing has changed. 

I cannot find any driver updates for the Westell modem. During my search I've discovered that my ISP has rolled out a new modem (Motorola 2210). I'll come back to that in just a second. I called my ISP again and rehashed this story one more time. The Tech had the Engineering dept drop down the noise level on my line from the DSLAM and said that should do it and to call back if it continues. It turns out that my neighbor next door to me has the same ISP. He has the same drops. I'm not sure of his set up but we have the same package even w/ our ISP. We figured it was from the DSLAM on the ISP's end. 

Yesterday, I got someone from my ISP to come out and check the bldg line from the jack out (a 10yo apt bldg). First thing he does is test the signal from the jack and said the signal is "fine" (whatever that means). He brought w/ him a Motorola modem, being that my current is outdated and is phasing out, sure it could be the modem. I've had it about 7 years anyway. Anyway, he swaps them out and there connection, complete w/ working browser the whole 9 yards...for about 5 minutes (or less) and then the lights went out on the modem. 3 soft resets and 2 hard resets later we determined that the thing crapped out (hey, it happens no big deal...back to the truck) plug the new one back in..and all I can get is my local area connection (the RJ-45 reading the Tower) and THAT'S IT. 

My Belkin router reads everything but the globe indicating Internet connection. My WAN (on the Tower) keeps trying to connect but it doesn't get there. The tech checks again w/ his issued labtop hooking up via the motorola and he's on. SOMETHING on my tower doesn't gel w/ the motorola router. I can't adjust my WAN properties b/c it says Internet Connection Sharing won't permit users on the network to adjust it's setting (to me meant ad hoc, which I had to make my tower in order the two different OS's read and connect) Again my tower again is running XP Pro, notebook is running Vista Premium. 

We played around w/ the connection configs b/t the router and new modem for about another 15 minutes and the guy said it's beyond his skill level. Packs up and leaves me with the motorola modem. We never even got to the whole reason why he came out in the first place. 

Oh and I've also run cmds ie ipconfig /all , netstat -e wondering if my NIC card is beginning to go ...I've only 6 errors check via notebook just a minute ago. A bad NIC should be having something like over 100 errors normally right? Again, I'm sorry to torture you all for reading but I'm lost here. If anybody has any remote, even silly ideas..I'm game! :4-dontkno

Tired of dropping,
Scott


----------



## Pops2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

...
I had the same problem on 2 routers,
Linksys wrt54g and Asus wl-500gp.
I changed the router's IP address
from 192.168.1.1
to 192.168.1.2
and all is now good.
Pops
...


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Until you and the Phone Co get in harmony and you have a solid connection with them using just a modem I wouldnt even talk about router. All that does is allow .... well you know what it does. 
Good luck in getting someone to fix the dslam at the fiber hut.
All of us seasoned vets retired from the Phone co.


----------

